# Tinnitus



## DDSSDV (Nov 16, 2006)

Ringing in the ears. I looked it up and the cause is from exposure to abnormal conditions. Mine are a list...diving, weapons, machinery, water, etc. This has been going on for about a year and another diver bud of mine is in major discomfort from it. Is there a treatment? It sucks. The sounds are high pitched and continuous. I am seeing the Doc next week and want to give him an accurate solution. Foeget the "Quit doing what your doing " deal. Although diving isn't as frequent, I am in the water 2-3 times a week dependant on the swell. Any help appreciated.


----------



## pardus (Nov 16, 2006)

My ears used to ring, my hearing got sensitive to loud noises and still is, I started to take more care around loud noises, fingers in ears on the street when passing construction/ambulances etc...

Cant say Ive noticed ringing for quite some time now, maybe im used to it.
I recall being told hearing once lost cannot be recovered.
Take extra care of what you have is my only laymans advice :2c:


----------



## Queen Beach (Nov 16, 2006)

I didn't see you plug your ears in the loud bar!!!  :huh?: 

Agreed...you need to take care of your hearing!!!



pardus762 said:


> My ears used to ring, my hearing got sensitive to loud noises and still is, I started to take more care around loud noises, fingers in ears on the street when passing construction/ambulances etc...
> 
> Cant say Ive noticed ringing for quite some time now, maybe im used to it.
> I recall being told hearing once lost cannot be recovered.
> Take extra care of what you have is my only laymans advice :2c:


----------



## pardus (Nov 16, 2006)

QB1 said:


> I didn't see you plug your ears in the loud bar!!!



I was drinking, does the same thing


----------



## Max Power (Nov 16, 2006)

My Dad has it, from what I remember, there is no treatment.  Its caused when loud noises essentially kill or permanently damage the hairs in the cochlea (the snail shell looking thing in your inner ear that all sound is funneled into, it goes through the fluid and you hear sound based on how the passing sound waves disturb the various hairs, longer hairs pick up the low pitch, smaller hairs pick up the higher pitch).  When you are exposed to loud noises some of the hairs may become permanently damaged (bent, broken) or die.  When this happens, you might wind up with a constant high pitch sound (the damage causes the hair to tell the attached nerve that there is always a high pitch sound).  Because the higher pitch hairs are smaller, they are more easily damaged, which is why it manifests as a high pitched sound.  Unfortunately there is no treatment.

I have always, as far back as I remember, had a constant high pitched sound.  However, I score well above average on hearing tests in all frequencies.  Probably not as bad as what you hear though.  And I can still pick up the extremely high pitch sounds (like the sound a CRT TV makes when its on).


----------



## Crusader74 (Nov 17, 2006)

Afraid there is no Cure..The DOD here lost millions in hearing claims up to about 4 years ago..soldiers from the 60-70-80s were not supplied with proper hearing protection when on the range, from personal weapons up to artillery and took the DOD to the cleaners.


----------



## Paddlefoot (Nov 20, 2006)

It pops up with me intermittently, I think the main culprit was standing close to that 20mm Vulcan without hearing protection when it fired off a volley.

And there were a few other loud noises in the years I spent in the Army.


----------



## Sdiver (Nov 20, 2006)

DDSSDV said:


> Ringing in the ears. I looked it up and the cause is from exposure to abnormal conditions. Mine are a list...diving, weapons, machinery, water, etc. This has been going on for about a year and another diver bud of mine is in major discomfort from it. Is there a treatment? It sucks. The sounds are high pitched and continuous. I am seeing the Doc next week and want to give him an accurate solution. Foeget the "Quit doing what your doing " deal. Although diving isn't as frequent, I am in the water 2-3 times a week dependant on the swell. Any help appreciated.



Brother,

I've had it going on for years. Started from shootin' and loud booms without protection while on AD, to all the diving I've done. 

I don't know how many times I've ruptured my "eardrums". Both ears have it, but it's worse in my left. Went and saw a doc, and he told me I've got tiny holes in my eardrums, and there's really nothing that can be done. 

Some days are worse than others. I can tell when a weather front comes through. The ringing gets louder in my ears as the atmospheric pressure changes. 

I feel your pain.


----------



## DDSSDV (Nov 20, 2006)

So I am finding out. Well at the very least I can grin and bare it. Beer doesn't even help...that sucks


----------



## Sdiver (Nov 21, 2006)

DDSSDV said:


> So I am finding out. Well at the very least I can grin and bare it. *Beer doesn't even help...that sucks*



But it doesn't hurt EITHER. :doh: 

I'm in the medical profession now. Trust me when I say, my advice to you....is to start drinking heavily. >:{ >:{


----------



## poison (Nov 26, 2006)

Hmm, there is something that can help, but I don't recall what it is. Ah, yes:

B12 - an Israeli study linked tinnitus to B12 deficiency. The only readily absorbable form of B12 is Methyl B12, or methylcobalamin. It's easy to find online, or in Whole Foods. Cheap, and no danger in supplementation.

Ginko - 

http://www.lef.org/Lefcms/Template/...ts/abstr-105.html&NRCACHEHINT=NoModifyGuest#4

Magnesium - 

http://www.lef.org/Lefcms/Template/...ts/abstr-105.html&NRCACHEHINT=NoModifyGuest#2

Hydergine and vinpocetine -



> Hydergine, the ergot derivative, at a dosage level of 10-15 mg daily, has been shown to alleviate tinnitus in some people. In one study as little as 4.5 mg a day improved tinnitus by 57.1% (Jimenez-Cervantes et al. 1990). Vinpocetine, the cerebral vasodilator, can also be effective at a dosage of 20-40 mg daily. In one study, after acoustic trauma, tinnitus was improved 66% by using vinpocetine (Konopka et al. 1997).



http://www.lef.org/Lefcms/Template/...ts/abstr-105.html&NRCACHEHINT=NoModifyGuest#6



There's something else I can't remember. Got something for memory?


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 26, 2006)

poison said:


> There's something else I can't remember. Got something for memory?



Ginko Biloba. ;)


----------



## LibraryLady (Nov 26, 2006)

poison said:


> There's something else I can't remember. Got something for memory?


 
Just blame it on CRS disease, a privilege of growing old...  :eek: 

LL


----------



## Looon (Nov 26, 2006)

Ive got it. For me, silence is deafening.......meaning the louder the noise, the less I hear the ringing. Right now, it's pretty quiet as I type, but the ringing is almost deafening.:uhh: 

Did my explanation make since?:doh:


----------



## poison (Nov 26, 2006)

Gypsy said:


> Ginko Biloba. ;)



:doh:


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 26, 2006)

Ranger Luna said:


> Ive got it. For me, silence is deafening.......meaning the louder the noise, the less I hear the ringing. Right now, it's pretty quiet as I type, but the ringing is almost deafening.:uhh:
> 
> Did my explanation make since?:doh:



Matter of fact, yes it did.  That's why I have to have some type of background noise going all the time.  I can't fall asleep unless I have a fan going...  Some days it's a bit worse than others.


----------



## Looon (Nov 27, 2006)

Just for shits and giggles, Im 80% SC. 10% is for Tinnitus.

Does anyone know how they (VA) come up with a number for this, and why?


----------



## WillBrink (Dec 13, 2006)

poison said:


> Hmm, there is something that can help, but I don't recall what it is. Ah, yes:
> 
> B12 - an Israeli study linked tinnitus to B12 deficiency. The only readily absorbable form of B12 is Methyl B12, or methylcobalamin. It's easy to find online, or in Whole Foods. Cheap, and no danger in supplementation.
> 
> ...



I was just about to re post the info on mag and hearing protection I have posted in the past, but you already have it here. Good deal. Do you get the LEF mag? I write for them semi regular. I have an article in the recent issue (jan 07) on how to combat sarcopenia. Considering the fact these studies are done at military labs such as Natick, Walter Reed Army Institute of Research, etc, and considering the fact they find it's a cheap safe way to help protect the hearing of troops, it's a mystery to me why they dont hand out mag. Walter Reed also found anti oxidants protects the lungs againts BLAST, and yet, no anti oxidants are issued. Hmmmmm


----------



## poison (Dec 13, 2006)

LEF mag? No, what is it? EDIT: Oh, duh, it's the link I posted. I just googled for it, but didn't look at the site. I'll check it out, thanks! :)

I'm all for supplementing troops with performance enhancing and health protecting stuff. 

I'd have been popping hearing pills right and left if I could have, I fired WAY too many rounds without protection.


----------



## WillBrink (Dec 13, 2006)

poison said:


> LEF mag? No, what is it? EDIT: Oh, duh, it's the link I posted. I just googled for it, but didn't look at the site. I'll check it out, thanks! :)
> 
> I'm all for supplementing troops with performance enhancing and health protecting stuff.
> 
> I'd have been popping hearing pills right and left if I could have, I fired WAY too many rounds without protection.




Right, LEF = Life Extension Foundation, which was your link. They make some of the best supps going and publish a decent mag which i write for semi regular. I have done some consulting work for them also, and as a rule, their products are top shelf, though a few of their formulas are "iffy" in my opinion. I have been trying to get the word out regarding the supps for troops info, via articles, forums like this one, seminars, etc, which has been slow going, but steady.


----------



## poison (Dec 13, 2006)

Nice, I'll look at their supplements.

People seem to point to the safety factor when talking about supplementing troops. But it's the military, bud; soldiers get shot at, it's not safe. If you're hearing is better because you take mag, or you have more endurance because you take citrulline, but there's some mild side effects, look, the sides are nothing like getting shot because your hearing was gone or you couldn't run fast enough or long enough.

What are your thoughts, Will?


----------



## pardus (Dec 13, 2006)

Military leaders often have little imagination or lack the balls to follow it if they do.
Status quo always has the upper hand :2c:


----------



## WillBrink (Dec 13, 2006)

poison said:


> Nice, I'll look at their supplements.
> 
> People seem to point to the safety factor when talking about supplementing troops. But it's the military, bud; soldiers get shot at, it's not safe. If you're hearing is better because you take mag, or you have more endurance because you take citrulline, but there's some mild side effects, look, the sides are nothing like getting shot because your hearing was gone or you couldn't run fast enough or long enough.
> 
> What are your thoughts, Will?



I am going to get on my soap box here and it will not be a PC soap box. The side effects of the worst supp out there are quite mild compared to having your legs blown off 'cause you were too tired to stay awake. The fear of side effects is a BS excuse used by ignorant people who fail to look at the data. Side effects for the most part are non existant. To take it a step into true non PC land, I think anabolic steroids should be studied and used as needed. People in your line of work are not doing it for a trophy or a 7 figure contract, and anything that can make the difference between life and death should be an option for a soldier. Again side effects of AAS are generally short lived and not life threatening, and regardless, side effects from these drugs  are mild compared to bullet wounds. They banned ephedrine for the military 'cause the sports sports feds banned it, as if the two could be compared! Although ephedrine can have side effects in some people (though again, the media over palyed the reality of that), falling asleep in a 30 million dollar plane tends to put a real cock up in your life. There is a risk to benefit that has to be employed here, and the risk from supps, and even some drugs, is small compared to the alternative. Banning drug use to over piad athletes is one  thing, but it should not apply to the military, especially SOF. This line of reasoning did not go over well with some people on that "other" SOF forum, but that's the way it goes when you speak the truth. As my old proff used to say "emotions can never alter facts, but facts can alter emotions." BTW, the Candians looked at ephedrine with some of their SOF guys and  found it worked quite well. Run times improved, less fatigue, etc. On the issue of drugs, I have spoken to some SOF guys who used less then legal ways of keeping their strength and muscle up, and I think it sucks they have to figure that out for themselvves and get zero help from the med staff on such things, which only increases the potential for side effects, long term and short term. They can drop from a plane, blow things up, kill people, get killed, but God forbid they use some ephedrine to stay awake during the op???!!! I could write an whole book on that, but I wont. Getting off soap box and putting on Nomex suit for the incoming flames....:eek: 

I am sure that was a lot more then you waned or needed to know on the topic!


----------



## poison (Dec 13, 2006)

Nope, I fully agree. I didn't want to bring up AAS, but the elephant's in the room now. 

I'd add that the military has fucked more guys with vaccines and other substances than supplemets ever could or would. People are just afraid of the words 'performance enhancing', but they don't understand that food, water, and sleep, regular everyday items that everyone partakes of, are performance ennhancing substances when used properly. 


Oh, and I bet you don't get banned for speaking your mind on that here. ;)



Great post, maybe I'll go 'over there' and cut and paste, lol.


Edited to add: sure, someone would likely die from using XYZ supp, whether from using it improperly, or having a congenital defect that pre-disposed them to a negative outcome; BUT, I guarantee you more lives would be saved by using the right tool for the right job, regardless. It's like banning airbags in cars because someone got killed by impacting their airbag. Asinine.


----------



## WillBrink (Dec 13, 2006)

poison said:


> Nope, I fully agree. I didn't want to bring up AAS, but the elephant's in the room now.



It's all good. I have been called many things by many people, but PC aint one of those things. 



poison said:


> I'd add that the military has fucked more guys with vaccines and other substances than supplemets ever could or would. People are just afraid of the words 'performance enhancing', but they don't understand that food, water, and sleep, regular everyday items that everyone partakes of, are performance ennhancing substances when used properly.



All good points. You guys deserve better.




poison said:


> Oh, and I bet you don't get banned for speaking your mind on that here. ;)



Some one who was a regular over there and a mod there was nice enough to contact me when this forum was started up and invited me over and didn't seem to think anything I said over there should have resulted in my being banned. I have never been banned from any forum and I run two of my own.  




poison said:


> Great post, maybe I'll go 'over there' and cut and paste, lol.



You will get banned also! Don't bother. There were some AAS related threads I added some good info to, but I suspect they removed my posts.


----------



## DDSSDV (Dec 13, 2006)

Doing the VA dance now. We shall see.


----------



## DDSSDV (Dec 16, 2006)

*Discovery*

I have found that caffiene seems to increase the level of noise. Maybe it stimulates the ear as well when all senses are heightened from caffiene. If no coffee will allow me some quiet time so be it. DAMN...NO MO KONA?:eek:


----------



## Olive Drab (Jan 19, 2007)

its been a month, has anyone made progress with the magnesium or the other supplements?  my left ear rings ever since i went to iraq


----------



## DoctorDoom (Feb 1, 2007)

For you guys who have a mechanism of injury that will cause tinnitus, forget the supplements and vitamins; they don't do much.  You will need to see a specialist and maybe have noise cancelling aids, some ablative surgeries for those who are really in pain, or even cognitive behavior treatment.  

Not too many good options, unfortunately, but there are new treatments on the horizon.


----------



## Skred (Jan 24, 2008)

Tinnitus bothers me too; add listening to radios to lotsa loud stuff.  The 400Hz whine on older aircraft is really irritating.

I went to an audiologist and spent the money to have some custom molded earplugs made.  It helped.

Think about buying a "white noise generator".  The noise masks the tinnitus, especially when I am trying to get to sleep.


----------

